# Still learning---Footed arrows?



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Word on the street is that Kegan is gonna do a Footed arrow along soon in the build along forum. You should check it out...


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

Seen that.That's what brought up the question. Looking forward to it.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

From what I hear,

Foot arrows are done primarily with woodies and carbon.
It's kinda like putting two pieces of wood together. With carbon, you put a small piece of aluminum on the bottom of the shaft to increase penetration and make them last longer.
With woodies, if an arrow breaks, you can foot it and shoot it again. How do you foot an arrow? Don't ask me...


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Take a look at this thread. It helped me unnerstan a lot...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=956525


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

i footed some carbons. BOMBPROOF!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

In that thread there are pics of footed carbons. They look awesome...


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

I seen the purple heart ones those are just crazy looking.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

heres some of mine


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

*???????*

I shoot Easton Legacy's right now anything you can doo with aluminum?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I ain't heard of it but I'm sure you could figger something out...


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

TrapperDave, looking good, but next batch try adding another 1/2" in length to those feet, you want them to extend past the insert, it really helps.........Steve


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

voodoofire1 said:


> TrapperDave, looking good, but next batch try adding another 1/2" in length to those feet, you want them to extend past the insert, it really helps.........Steve


Curious....have you found a difference in the arrow's durability by increasing the footing by that much?

I haven't found the need to foot my carbons more than 3/4"....at least not yet 

Ray


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Voodoo. its was your footed arrows that convinced me to try em. Ive put blunts in those and TRIED to destroy one.......couldnt do it  started using jb weld on my inserts and nock adaptors, that along with footing makes a badazz arra  Theres a shoot in Anderson this weekend if yer bored


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I too am a little ignorant on this subject.....my question is.....how does a 3/4" piece of aluminum shaft increase the strength of a carbon arrow....I've shot all types of shafts for the last 25+ years and from what I can tell carbon is about as tough as it get's.....I understand how a cedar shaft would benefit from being footed with a hardwood end.....Steve


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

have you ever had a hit on something hard and it split the ends? (mushroomed)

footed carbons wont.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

huntersteve said:


> I too am a little ignorant on this subject.....my question is.....how does a 3/4" piece of aluminum shaft increase the strength of a carbon arrow....I've shot all types of shafts for the last 25+ years and from what I can tell carbon is about as tough as it get's.....I understand how a cedar shaft would benefit from being footed with a hardwood end.....Steve


Increased FOC and durability and penetration.
I found it will however decrease (soften) the host arrows spine.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

my footings only wg 6gn, not much help on the FOC. footing will help woodies increase FOC, when using denser woods.


----------

